# comment ré-allouer la mémoire inactive



## Clarusad (24 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Connaissez-vous iFreeMem ? Je ne sais pas ce que fait exactement ce shareware, mais le résultat m'a convaincu !

Même si j'ai lu ici et là des opinions pour et contre la modification de la mémoire virtuelle  :mouais:  j'aimerais pouvoir ré-allouer des blocs de mémoire libre, ou basculer ma mémoire inactive vers la mémoire libre.

Connaissez-vous la (les) commandes correspondantes ?

En vous remerciant pour vos réponses.


----------



## johny12 (24 Juillet 2008)

tu as oublie un "h" donc ton adresse ( le http)


----------



## Clarusad (25 Juillet 2008)

erreur corrigée : iFreeMem.


----------



## neomeria (1 Octobre 2008)

Cela faisait longtemps que je cherchais un programme pour libérer ma mémoire inactive, et même celle qui reste active sans raison.

A conseiller aux photographes, designer, infographistes et tout ceux qui utilisent des applications lourdes.

Merci d'avoir trouvé ce logiciel et de nous le faire partager. 

Renaud, 
photographe from 
www.ARt-ADDict.com


----------



## Céroce (2 Octobre 2008)

Non, non, la mémoire ne reste pas inactive sans raison !

L'ordinateur ne peux exécuter des bouts de programmes que lorsqu'ils sont présents en RAM. Lorsqu'il a _besoin_ de place en RAM, alors il met les bouts de programmes qui n'ont pas été utilisé depuis longtemps sur le disque dur (c'est ce qu'on appelle le _swap_). Mais quand il a assez de place en RAM, il y laisse les vieux bouts, parce qu'ils seront peut-être nécessaire par la suite.

(Bon, j'essaie de vulgariser pour des non-programmeurs).
iFreeMem est assez inutile à mon avis


----------



## ceslinstinct (2 Octobre 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> Non, non, la mémoire ne reste pas inactive sans raison !
> 
> L'ordinateur ne peux exécuter des bouts de programmes que lorsqu'ils sont présents en RAM. Lorsqu'il a _besoin_ de place en RAM, alors il met les bouts de programmes qui n'ont pas été utilisé depuis longtemps sur le disque dur (c'est ce qu'on appelle le _swap_). Mais quand il a assez de place en RAM, il y laisse les vieux bouts, parce qu'ils seront peut-être nécessaire par la suite.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Il a été créé sous OS 9 et il avais beaucoup de critiques, j'ai jamais vue de résultats.
Si Apple conseille de redémarrer pour récupérer la mémoire c'est qu'il y a pas d'autres solutions pour l'instant.

Donc je suis comme toi je veut des preuves que ça fonctionne.

Salutations


----------



## tatouille (5 Octobre 2008)

la gestion memoire entre OS9 et OSX == la difference entre une cocinelle et une baleine

- 5.X et 4.11 sont insensibles a cette horreur, merci les junk pages crash assure
- laisser votre systeme swaper
- la memoire inactive est normale c'est un puit pour une reallocation rapide

- si vous n'avez plus assez de mem redemarrer vos logiciels adobe truffes de leaks
- essayer de dire au systeme: vide ton puit et recommence ne changera rien a part 
une grosse possibilite pour faire cracher votre session window server et autres services

- ce logiciel a ete ecrit par quelqu'un qui ne comprend pas la gestion memoire de l'OS
- ce n'est pas linux ni windows
- osx prefere un puit (plus rapide et oui ca fait partie de la rapiditer du launch) 
ainsi que le swap, OSX ne supporte pas ce genre de merde
- 5.X et 4.11 sont devenus heureusement insensible / barriere


----------



## ntx (5 Octobre 2008)

Ah le tatouille il ne dit pas que des bêtises 
+1  Laissez faire l'OS et ne vous encombrez pas de logiciels foireux qui vont plus mettre la merdre qu'autre chose. Je pense que les ingénieurs d'Apple sont bien plus qualifiés que le reste de la planète pour savoir comment Mac OSX doit gérer sa mémoire. :rateau:


----------

